# Happy Birthday Almaviva!



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Have a great day.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Happy birthday Alma!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy B-day !!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Many happy returns Alma!


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy Bday!


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy birthday!

I wonder how much opera Almaviva watches on a day like this. Ten hours? Twenty? The whole of _Les Troyens_?


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Happy birthday Alma. (Now you'll be old enough to know better.)


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday, new Moderator!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

A collective *thank you* to all of you, my friends!
As for watching opera today, unfortunately, much the opposite, I have a long day of work ahead of me - should have taken time-off but didn't. However I *will* have a very nice dinner at a good restaurant tonight with my family.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK folks, report on the above mentioned nice diner:

_Wine_

Huber Grüner Veltliner Obere Steigen 2009, Traisental D.A.C., Austria

_Amuse bouche_

Smoked salmon tartar with goat cheese and a touch of fresh cream

_Appetizers_

Mrs. Almaviva had Meyers Beef Tartar (with compressed cucumber, radish, tapioca crisp, basil, sudachi vinaigrette).

My sister had Duo of Foie gras (with shallot jam, poached cranberries, port jelly, gigerbread emulsion).
So did I.

_Main courses_

Mrs. Almaviva had Sea Scallops (potato terrine, steelhead roe, bacon-apple relish, maple broth).

My sister had Pheasant Breast (date puree, chorizo, potato risotto, pickled peppers, madeira).

I had Poached Lobster (saffron rice, haricot vert, trumpet mushrooms, vanilla broth).

_Dessert_

Mrs. Almaviva had grapefruit sorbet.

My sister and I had roasted pears with Guinness ice cream, honey, and dark chocolate.

Perfect meal!!!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

belated happy birthday! Hope you had a nice day - sounds like it, from the menu


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Karen Patricia, yes, it was wonderful.


----------

